# ADGA rules regarding inappropriate naming..



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

sux! 

My doe kid out of Blissberry CT Rekindled (dam-Blissberry Wild Romance) by Kastdemur's Washed Ashore--- I wanted to name her Lunamojo WA/R Sex on the Beach. Call name 'Sandy'. ADGA just called and said it was flagged as inappropriate because of the word *sex*. :really Since when is the word 'sex' a four letter word? :crazy

I did a search with 'name contains'--'sex'. Fourteen pages. None from 2012. Two came up as 'Sex on the Beach'. One from 2006 and one from 2011. She explained the one from 2011 was a nigerian transfered from another registry. I'll be watching for names containing 'sex' to come up. I'm not real happy. 

I changed her name to Lunamojo WA/R Luv on the Rocks. Still calling her Sandy, cuz that's what we've been calling her for two months.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

It is so annoying when stuff seems so arbitrary.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It always has been at the mercy of who is putting your papers through, and you have no choice in the matter. So them, butter wouldn't melt in their mouth, types, are kind of a bummer for everyone all the way around, not just in ADGA  It was her interrpertation of the rule that got your name bumped. Curious did you snail mail it in or do it online?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Register her with AGS first then!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

My friends just bought a boer doe named " passion in my pants" It's from the song, also I remember seeing one with " sexy and I know it" in the name go through the sale... That does suck. I wonder if seks would have worked? It's Dutch for sex.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Or maybe substitute * for the E might have worked. Had a friend name her saanen B-Atch
We have one with Lil'Sht in it(because she was and still is).LOL


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Or the number 3 for an "e".


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, maybe you should name her Sand in the t* what? Nathan want's to name our toes in the sand, for short he wants to use the first letter of each word.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, heck, there's a buck named C(k?)alifornication, so I'm not sure why your name is a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Curious did you snail mail it in or do it online?


Snail mail. I don't think any of the substitutions or funny spellings or anything would've worked, cuz she was physically looking at it. I even tried to tell her 'it's a DRINK'  (even though that's not were I was going with it) and she said 'Well, I'm sure you can think of another drink without *THAT* word in it.' She even emphasized 'that', like sex is just an awful, dirty word. :/



swgoats said:


> Register her with AGS first then!


Wouldn't have a clue. ??? I know nothing about AGS. 



hsmomof4 said:


> Well, heck, there's a buck named C(k?)alifornication, so I'm not sure why your name is a problem.


She said it was a new rule in the bylaws. ?? Not sure exactly when it started.



SherrieC said:


> Well, maybe you should name her Sand in the t* what? Nathan want's to name our toes in the sand, for short he wants to use the first letter of each word.


OMG!! :biggrin You people aren't right!!! LOVE IT! ROFLMAO I knew there was some reason I like you.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

SherrieC said:


> Well, maybe you should name her Sand in the t* what? Nathan want's to name our toes in the sand, for short he wants to use the first letter of each word.


I literally laughed out loud. My girls are looking at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, you know, Denise, they are from the south (no offense meant to our southern friends here).


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

So, did you name her "toes in the sand?" I can just hear it now.....here "titty, titty, titty" come to the milk stand!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sully, I will I wanted to anyhow, just looking for a nickname, I guess I'll call her tootsie in public : ) Next year she'll be an itty bitty titty as a ff. : ) I did used to have a cat named "Where am I" because he was just that cross eye'd, never was an issue until he ran off. Do not drive through town, windows down because you just saw the missing Kitty, shouting "where Am I" every time you stop. 

Denise, : ) I do a great Impression of normal though.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

That does seem a bit over the top not being able to use that word. I do believe it may have something to do with them being in the south and the way politics are there these days. On the other hand, my goat mentor has told me to be careful what I name the goats on paper because the name will also be on the pedigrees of their kids that I sell. She wasn't necessarily referring to censored words. She just thinks goats should have names that will do one proud if they go on to become champions. Thus she wouldn't let her son name a buckling Fred. We had to modify it to Sir Frederick - barn name Fred.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, I think I could be proud of a "Fred". A champion buck still pees on his face.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

MF-Alpines said:


> Well, you know, Denise, they are from the south (no offense meant to our southern friends here).


Yes, I do. ....which is why it surprised me.  LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You mean like Lonesome Doe Blueberry? A BUCK....grrrrr  Why my kids are mostly named when they leave here now  Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You mean like Lonesome Doe Blueberry? A BUCK....grrrrr  Why my kids are mostly named when they leave here now  Vicki


I'm doing that now.  Can't stand the thought of some goofy name with my herd name before it. <shiver> I sold a bred doe this year that kidded B/D and THANK GOODNESS they named the doeling a good name. I was sooooo worried they'd name her n*nny or something. :/ LOL I've got all the kids here named and registrations sent in, but I'm thinking (in the future) that I'll just fill out the first choice name on the application if I haven't sent them in yet.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Kastdemur's Californication (Nubian); K-Lou Monkey Nutt (Oberhasli); Signpine La Petite Merde (Nubian); Honeywood Helen Highwater; Kastdemur's Sexinthecity (Nubian); Ladies-Blue Sex N Promises (Nubian); Mighty Oak Farm Toosexy4myears (Nubian); Woest-Hoeve PM Sexy (Nubian).

You could always spell it S*x On the Beach or Sox on the Beach;-) LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how *new* this rule is. ?? I know a couple of those names, so they're not from this year. ? I would love to hear if anyone else sends in *risque* names and if they go through or not.

And why wouldn't she just tell me to change the spelling? I mean they see tons and tons of applications, right? I'd think if that were allowed she'd just say so.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I wonder if who you are in relation to ADGA makes any difference in what they will allow. They may not have felt comfortable telling one of their senior judges to change her goats' names. As for naming kids before they are sold, I sometimes do that, but many times I let the new owner name them - however I want to know the name before they submit it, mainly because I don't want them to duplicate one I've already used. I once had to negotiate with the seller of a buck I bought. She wanted to name him John 3:16. I felt that was inappropriate, since Jesus was not a Nubian buck. I chose a more appropriate biblical name - Gabriel. My DH, however never forgot and to this day he refers to him as the Jesus goat.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

In high school, my teacher would always play 2 cds. One was called Sax on the beach and the other was Sax by the fire. They were saxophone instrumentals... it was quite the scandal for us 9th graders.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Denise - did you end up renaming the doe? If not, I would resend the application with a respelling of the name. Do you know who you talked to at ADGA? Depending on who that was would answer the question of why she didn't tell you that you could respell it.

If memory serves me correctly the naming thing was discussed at our Board meeting a couple of years ago.

Cal was probably named by the person who purchased him as a kid, not Karen.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol We name our bottle baby Indy Anna to mark our first kid here. We got to thinking of states names for babies. I wasn't sure what to do with "Ida Ho".


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Her first baby could be named U-da-ho to keep it going.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am surprised, well unless you checked the box for a return, that they didn't just respell the offending word themselves. Once you get a few pages of kids born on your farm, they are always changing the names a little so there are not duplicates. There are some pretty risque` names out there, I think it is much more about who gets your paperwork to process rather than an in house across the board rule being enforced.

Maybe they should post a list of offending words in News and Events LOL!!!  Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

> Maybe they should post a list of offending words in News and Events LOL!!!  Vicki


or maybe the website! Hahahaha!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, that reminds me of a really stupid thing (imagine that) that a kid wrote on the wall in one of my Jr. High classrooms. It said, Ida ho, Utah ho, we ain't no Virginia's. Dumb, but I will never forget it, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I always check the box to return. She called instead. I didn't know if I should say who it was and if admin/mods want to delete it they can.-- It was Lisa in registration, she was also speaking with her manager and I don't know who that would be. 
When she called, I told her to just return it. Then I called back to kinda argue it, since it's the name of a drink and there were pages of animals with the word sex in the name and two actually named Sex on the Beach. Didn't work. Then I thought of the name Luv on the Rocks, cuz I was going to name the littermate brother On the Rocks, but swapped him for another buck. So I called her back and she explained the two from 2006 and 2011 and said I could speak with her manager if I wanted. I said 'No, just change the name.' 
She was very polite, not rude at all. I know there are *inappropriate* names out there, I just didn't think this one was *that* bad. Like I said, will be interesting to hear if others have problems and, YES, it would be nice to kinda know what is and isn't allowed. I may try to use the name in the future and will *change* it to see if it goes through.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is just like my herd name problem.....you calling would have worked if your name was____________. Even after complaining about my herdname they still would not let me buy the other offending name even though I called repeatedly, first it was put on the list in error, then when the new list came out it was instantly gone again....yeah right. They would never have allowed someone to add and letter to any big name breeders herdname....Saadae.....Crowne Point...Lynn Haven't.....Read Wood Hills....in your own show circuit? Never. I couldn't get them to budge in committee even with my threat of registering names just like that out of their herdnames....one eventually budged but it wasn't happening. So bitch about it on the forum anytime you can to make yourself feel somewhat better  and move on, works for me  Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I dunno Vicki. Having a few big names at the top making all the choices doesn't sound that different from one person owning a registry and making all the choices. If that one person is pretty reasonable and open to input, you might have more say than a set of unreasonable committee members. Guess there is no perfect gov't. I have had very positive experiences with AGS. I'm sure crap goes on there too though.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Vicki - I'm on the member-only part of the ADGA website looking at purged herd names and Lonesome-Dove is there. When was the last time you asked anyone about its availability?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, yes--I was *venting* a bit. :biggrin But I think I was also letting others know that this type of naming may be a problem. Not really mad, just 'not happy'. I'm trying to think of another call name for the doeling, cuz if I ever do 'get away' with using S*X on the Beach or some such, I'd like to call that one Sandy.  I'm thinking Luvy for this one.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Vicki - did you actually try and register some of those herd names above?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, it was an idle threat, I used it to show how unfair it was that the rule, of not being able to use another persons herd name when naming a goat was bogus, because every single time the guy used Lonesome Dove he wrote my herd name!

Yes, as soon as it came out I emailed and then called, they said it was already taken. I have my old....Lonesome Doe is 1986 where Vicki McGaugh with ADGA is 1984 when I actually started in goats, I even re paid for the name so it could have Lonesome Dove and die with me....so unless it has now come up again...Caroline when was the last time the list was updated? They know I want the name, but so do a lot of other people  I faught so someone else could not get the name even when it came up the first time, to no avail. 

The last time I contacted them was right before the first of the year when I paid membership on my personal membership which you will see in the new ADGA directory for the first time since 1986. You can not just own a membership name it has to be connected to a real membership. Why I reupped Vicki McGaugh, otherwise our family membership, McGaugh, Vicki, Stephy & Joni would have lost Lonesome Doe to get Lonesome Dove  Clear as mud?? Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I was looking a the G6S Nubian database and came acroos a herd name called Cooterneck. Does that mean *******? because I thought something else?


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My college had a semi-official goat mascot named cooter. :nooo


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

A cooter is a freshwater turtle . . .


----------



## sharob51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey don't knock all southerners :biggrin - I have lived in the south my whole life and loved the name - too bad ADGA has no sense of humor. I have been raising grade goats and my first pb will be next spring - sounds like I am going to have a BIG headache naming the babies - we go for Ellie Mae, Leon, nice simple names - oh well ----- worry about that next spring. Sharon


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cooter is also the town drunk...as in Cooter Brown, it actually has no racial distinction.

Sharon you won't have any trouble unless you add Sexy Ellie Mae or Studly Leon....they don't care about southern names, they care only about inappropriate names. Which seems to be in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, Up north in Mich area, I've heard Cooter used in reference to a female body part, in fact that's the only way, other then the dukes of Hazard that I've heard it. No racial intent here, just gender.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey you think they would allow a roman name like...lets say...Agrippa? :rofl
Tam


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I just received my papers back on our buck kid from Razzberry and Kastdemur's Mr. Kastdemur. I named him Pruittville's Senn-sational Starbuck. I got my papers back as Pruittville's Starbuck. i did not check the name that they could change it. I did this in Karen's memory. 

Yep, I am a bit irritated but not enough to complain to ADGA. It is what it is now.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

How sad. What a nice tribute that would have been.
Maybe too long? I think we are limited to 30 letters AND spaces now which did not used to be the case.
Lee


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'd complain if it were me. You pay for the service. If you aren't happy with the name and they changed it without authorization, they should fix it. Starbuck is kind of common sounding. "Pruittville's Star Senn-sation" would fit, or "Star SennSation".


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It had too many letters and spaces . . . you're only allowed a maximum of 30 and you went over that by six. If you want to rename the goat just contact the office.


----------

